
Why we don't hire "rockstars","gurus","Jedi Knights" or "ninjas" at dailymotion - bishala
https://medium.com/dailymotion/why-we-dont-hire-rockstars-gurus-jedi-knights-or-ninjas-at-dailymotion-14e78fc10e
======
bradknowles
What about unicorns? Do you hire them?

Do you ask them to work for less than scale, because you don’t pay any of your
people at the going rate in your area?

